
Build and ship native GUI apps on Python with Beeware [audio] - mikeckennedy
https://talkpython.fm/episodes/show/79/beeware-python-tools
======
spectaclepiece
This is worth a listen simply for the brilliant ways he figured out how to
convert python to native function calls for both ios and android.

Listening to the author, Russell Keith-Magee, gives me the feeling that he
might just be able to pull this off. Partly for his experience on the Django
core dev team and partly because he just seems like a really smart guy while
at the same time having the ability to rally community engagement.

------
trymas
[https://github.com/pybee/toga](https://github.com/pybee/toga)

------
amenod
Sounds like a great proposition, but a cursory search on Google found no
specifics, and I am not going to listen to hour and a half (!) of talk just to
get the feeling of the state of things.

So, does anyone know if this is feasible, or should I stick to Android + iOS
native for now?

~~~
perlgeek
I've listened to the podcast before, it's mostly about the projects in this
github organization: [https://github.com/pybee/](https://github.com/pybee/)

One of these projects is the "toga" toolkit, which maps to native toolkits on
the platforms it runs on. On iOS, this is done through the FFI (because
objective-c uses the same calling convention as C, apparently), on Android
it's done by compiling the Python bytecode to JVM bytecode, and calling native
Java-level methods on the existing GUI toolkit. (That's what the "voc" project
does).

I haven't tried it. To me, it all sounds promising, but some of it might be in
early-ish stage.

------
poisonarena
really interested in checking this out. I keep trying to pick up Kivy, but I
have found the documentation(kivy) is really hard to understand.

